
Show HN: Chatroulette for Trump supporters/opponents - trahn
https://www.facebook.com/Trump-Talk-Therapy-1360792197326157/
======
krapp
We've heard about the alienation and impotent rage of the American white male,
the revolution of "rural" Americans agaubst the "urban" elite, and the
backlash of the right wing against American liberalism, feminism and cultural
heterogeneity. Trump supporters have made it very clear how uninterested they
are in debate, criticism or compromise. Trump's election was a statement of
contempt for the rest of the country and its ideals. They can't burn their
bridges with American culture and then expect that culture to meet them
halfway.

I feel like there's nothing to discuss at this point.

------
android521
Good incentive. I don't think this is gonna work though. If trump supporters
will actually want to have a conversation and listen to trump opponents, they
wouldn't have supported Trump in the first place. So many blatant lies , they
have to know some of these are lies, and they still choose to believe it and
ignore all the facts. They voted because of their emotions and frustrations
(and biases) . No amount of rational thinking /facts/ truths are going to
matter.

